# Detected Tx Unit Hang  e1000e with vanilla kernel 2.6.28.9

## Rainbow goblin

We have repeating problems on several servers with different versions of the driver e1000e with kernel 2.6.28.9 (this version because of tproxy is necessary to us). All servers is Intel® Server Systems SR1560SF with one additional NIC 82572EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller. Enabled ioatdma.

This is last log from server with e1000e version: 0.5.18.3-NAPI

Apr 19 21:03:47 R2PX1 [188890.816082] 0000:06:00.0: eth1: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 21:03:47 R2PX1 [188890.816083]   TDH                  <a39>

Apr 19 21:03:47 R2PX1 [188890.816084]   TDT                  <a25>

Apr 19 21:03:47 R2PX1 [188890.816085]   next_to_use          <a25>

Apr 19 21:03:47 R2PX1 [188890.816086]   next_to_clean        <a38>

Apr 19 21:03:47 R2PX1 [188890.816086] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 21:03:47 R2PX1 [188890.816087]   time_stamp           <102cf691d>

Apr 19 21:03:47 R2PX1 [188890.816088]   next_to_watch        <a3b>

Apr 19 21:03:47 R2PX1 [188890.816088]   jiffies              <102cf6ab8>

Apr 19 21:03:47 R2PX1 [188890.816089]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 21:03:49 R2PX1 [188892.816132] 0000:06:00.0: eth1: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 21:03:49 R2PX1 [188892.816133]   TDH                  <a39>

Apr 19 21:03:49 R2PX1 [188892.816134]   TDT                  <a25>

Apr 19 21:03:49 R2PX1 [188892.816135]   next_to_use          <a25>

Apr 19 21:03:49 R2PX1 [188892.816136]   next_to_clean        <a38>

Apr 19 21:03:49 R2PX1 [188892.816136] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 21:03:49 R2PX1 [188892.816137]   time_stamp           <102cf691d>

Apr 19 21:03:49 R2PX1 [188892.816138]   next_to_watch        <a3b>

Apr 19 21:03:49 R2PX1 [188892.816139]   jiffies              <102cf6cac>

Apr 19 21:03:49 R2PX1 [188892.816139]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 21:03:51 R2PX1 [188894.816126] 0000:06:00.0: eth1: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 21:03:51 R2PX1 [188894.816128]   TDH                  <a39>

Apr 19 21:03:51 R2PX1 [188894.816129]   TDT                  <a25>

Apr 19 21:03:51 R2PX1 [188894.816129]   next_to_use          <a25>

Apr 19 21:03:51 R2PX1 [188894.816130]   next_to_clean        <a38>

Apr 19 21:03:51 R2PX1 [188894.816131] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 21:03:51 R2PX1 [188894.816132]   time_stamp           <102cf691d>

Apr 19 21:03:51 R2PX1 [188894.816132]   next_to_watch        <a3b>

Apr 19 21:03:51 R2PX1 [188894.816133]   jiffies              <102cf6ea0>

Apr 19 21:03:51 R2PX1 [188894.816134]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816037] ------------[ cut here ]------------

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816041] WARNING: at net/sched/sch_generic.c:226 dev_watchdog+0xec/0x145()

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816043] NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1 (e1000e): transmit timed out

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816045] Modules linked in: ipt_set ipt_SET ip_set_iphash ip_set_nethash ip_set xt_NOTRACK xt_TPROXY xt_socket nf_conntrack nf_defrag_ipv4 nf_tproxy_core ioatdma dca e1000e iTCO_wdt uhci_hcd iTCO_vendor_support

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816060] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.28.9 #2

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816062] Call Trace:

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816064]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8023b051>] warn_slowpath+0xb4/0xd2

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816073]  [<ffffffff805a927b>] sock_wfree+0x1f/0x35

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816076]  [<ffffffff805ac0b4>] skb_release_head_state+0x60/0x8f

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816079]  [<ffffffff805c1392>] __qdisc_run+0x63/0x20a

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816083]  [<ffffffff8022efa4>] source_load+0x2a/0x58

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816087]  [<ffffffff80473169>] __next_cpu+0x19/0x26

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816090]  [<ffffffff80230f90>] find_busiest_group+0x24b/0x71b

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816094]  [<ffffffff8024f473>] ktime_get_ts+0x22/0x4a

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816097]  [<ffffffff8024f4b5>] ktime_get+0x1a/0x1f

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816100]  [<ffffffff8021aafc>] lapic_next_event+0x15/0x19

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816104]  [<ffffffff8024eaea>] timespec_to_ktime+0x12/0x15

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816107]  [<ffffffff80254e17>] tick_dev_program_event+0x29/0xa5

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816111]  [<ffffffff8067c4fc>] _spin_lock+0x5/0x7

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816114]  [<ffffffff805c0bf6>] __netif_tx_lock+0x16/0x1f

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816117]  [<ffffffff805c0d4a>] netif_tx_lock+0x5d/0x75

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816120]  [<ffffffff805c0deb>] dev_watchdog+0x0/0x145

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816122]  [<ffffffff805c0ed7>] dev_watchdog+0xec/0x145

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816126]  [<ffffffff8020cf08>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x88/0x90

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816129]  [<ffffffff8021aae7>] lapic_next_event+0x0/0x19

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816133]  [<ffffffff80243278>] run_timer_softirq+0x112/0x18b

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816135]  [<ffffffff8023f7e2>] __do_softirq+0x78/0x121

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816138]  [<ffffffff8020d6fc>] call_softirq+0x1c/0x28

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816141]  [<ffffffff8020e78b>] do_softirq+0x3c/0x81

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816144]  [<ffffffff8023f8ca>] irq_exit+0x3f/0x90

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816146]  [<ffffffff8021afbb>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x76/0x82

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816149]  [<ffffffff8020cf08>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x88/0x90

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816151]  <EOI>  [<ffffffff8021aae7>] lapic_next_event+0x0/0x19

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816156]  [<ffffffff8067ef93>] notifier_call_chain+0x29/0x56

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816158]  [<ffffffff8067c4d9>] _spin_lock_irqsave+0x23/0x2a

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816161]  [<ffffffff8067c5fb>] _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0xf/0x17

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816165]  [<ffffffff8025420f>] tick_notify+0x226/0x37a

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816168]  [<ffffffff8067ef93>] notifier_call_chain+0x29/0x56

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816171]  [<ffffffff80253e71>] clockevents_notify+0x24/0x77

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816175]  [<ffffffff804c607a>] acpi_processor_idle+0x31d/0x4cf

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816177]  [<ffffffff8067ef93>] notifier_call_chain+0x29/0x56

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816180]  [<ffffffff8020aa4b>] cpu_idle+0x51/0x80

Apr 19 21:03:53 R2PX1 [188896.816182] ---[ end trace 7292a0c96ffe97de ]---

Apr 19 21:03:55 R2PX1 [188899.639971] e1000e: eth1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

and from server with e1000e version 0.3.3.3-k6 

Apr 19 16:31:35 R2PX3 [271578.769123] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:31:35 R2PX3 [271578.769125]   TDH                  <b0b>

Apr 19 16:31:35 R2PX3 [271578.769126]   TDT                  <af6>

Apr 19 16:31:35 R2PX3 [271578.769126]   next_to_use          <af6>

Apr 19 16:31:35 R2PX3 [271578.769127]   next_to_clean        <b0a>

Apr 19 16:31:35 R2PX3 [271578.769128] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:31:35 R2PX3 [271578.769129]   time_stamp           <1040ad664>

Apr 19 16:31:35 R2PX3 [271578.769129]   next_to_watch        <b0e>

Apr 19 16:31:35 R2PX3 [271578.769130]   jiffies              <1040ad8ac>

Apr 19 16:31:35 R2PX3 [271578.769131]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:31:37 R2PX3 [271580.769196] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:31:37 R2PX3 [271580.769198]   TDH                  <b0b>

Apr 19 16:31:37 R2PX3 [271580.769199]   TDT                  <af6>

Apr 19 16:31:37 R2PX3 [271580.769199]   next_to_use          <af6>

Apr 19 16:31:37 R2PX3 [271580.769200]   next_to_clean        <b0a>

Apr 19 16:31:37 R2PX3 [271580.769201] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:31:37 R2PX3 [271580.769201]   time_stamp           <1040ad664>

Apr 19 16:31:37 R2PX3 [271580.769202]   next_to_watch        <b0e>

Apr 19 16:31:37 R2PX3 [271580.769203]   jiffies              <1040adaa0>

Apr 19 16:31:37 R2PX3 [271580.769204]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:31:39 R2PX3 [271582.769166] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:31:39 R2PX3 [271582.769168]   TDH                  <b0b>

Apr 19 16:31:39 R2PX3 [271582.769169]   TDT                  <af6>

Apr 19 16:31:39 R2PX3 [271582.769170]   next_to_use          <af6>

Apr 19 16:31:39 R2PX3 [271582.769170]   next_to_clean        <b0a>

Apr 19 16:31:39 R2PX3 [271582.769171] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:31:39 R2PX3 [271582.769172]   time_stamp           <1040ad664>

Apr 19 16:31:39 R2PX3 [271582.769173]   next_to_watch        <b0e>

Apr 19 16:31:39 R2PX3 [271582.769173]   jiffies              <1040adc94>

Apr 19 16:31:39 R2PX3 [271582.769174]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:31:43 R2PX3 [271586.684960] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr 19 16:31:59 R2PX3 [271602.768165] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:31:59 R2PX3 [271602.768166]   TDH                  <1bb>

Apr 19 16:31:59 R2PX3 [271602.768167]   TDT                  <653>

Apr 19 16:31:59 R2PX3 [271602.768168]   next_to_use          <653>

Apr 19 16:31:59 R2PX3 [271602.768169]   next_to_clean        <1ba>

Apr 19 16:31:59 R2PX3 [271602.768169] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:31:59 R2PX3 [271602.768170]   time_stamp           <1040aed47>

Apr 19 16:31:59 R2PX3 [271602.768171]   next_to_watch        <1be>

Apr 19 16:31:59 R2PX3 [271602.768171]   jiffies              <1040af01c>

Apr 19 16:31:59 R2PX3 [271602.768172]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:32:01 R2PX3 [271604.768117] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:32:01 R2PX3 [271604.768119]   TDH                  <1bb>

Apr 19 16:32:01 R2PX3 [271604.768120]   TDT                  <653>

Apr 19 16:32:01 R2PX3 [271604.768120]   next_to_use          <653>

Apr 19 16:32:01 R2PX3 [271604.768121]   next_to_clean        <1ba>

Apr 19 16:32:01 R2PX3 [271604.768122] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:32:01 R2PX3 [271604.768123]   time_stamp           <1040aed47>

Apr 19 16:32:01 R2PX3 [271604.768123]   next_to_watch        <1be>

Apr 19 16:32:01 R2PX3 [271604.768124]   jiffies              <1040af210>

Apr 19 16:32:01 R2PX3 [271604.768125]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:32:03 R2PX3 [271606.769099] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:32:03 R2PX3 [271606.769101]   TDH                  <1bb>

Apr 19 16:32:03 R2PX3 [271606.769102]   TDT                  <653>

Apr 19 16:32:03 R2PX3 [271606.769102]   next_to_use          <653>

Apr 19 16:32:03 R2PX3 [271606.769103]   next_to_clean        <1ba>

Apr 19 16:32:03 R2PX3 [271606.769104] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:32:03 R2PX3 [271606.769104]   time_stamp           <1040aed47>

Apr 19 16:32:03 R2PX3 [271606.769105]   next_to_watch        <1be>

Apr 19 16:32:03 R2PX3 [271606.769106]   jiffies              <1040af404>

Apr 19 16:32:03 R2PX3 [271606.769107]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:32:05 R2PX3 [271608.768109] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:32:05 R2PX3 [271608.768110]   TDH                  <1bb>

Apr 19 16:32:05 R2PX3 [271608.768111]   TDT                  <653>

Apr 19 16:32:05 R2PX3 [271608.768112]   next_to_use          <653>

Apr 19 16:32:05 R2PX3 [271608.768112]   next_to_clean        <1ba>

Apr 19 16:32:05 R2PX3 [271608.768113] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:32:05 R2PX3 [271608.768114]   time_stamp           <1040aed47>

Apr 19 16:32:05 R2PX3 [271608.768114]   next_to_watch        <1be>

Apr 19 16:32:05 R2PX3 [271608.768115]   jiffies              <1040af5f8>

Apr 19 16:32:05 R2PX3 [271608.768116]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:32:07 R2PX3 [271610.769127] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:32:07 R2PX3 [271610.769128]   TDH                  <1bb>

Apr 19 16:32:07 R2PX3 [271610.769129]   TDT                  <653>

Apr 19 16:32:07 R2PX3 [271610.769130]   next_to_use          <653>

Apr 19 16:32:07 R2PX3 [271610.769130]   next_to_clean        <1ba>

Apr 19 16:32:07 R2PX3 [271610.769131] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:32:07 R2PX3 [271610.769132]   time_stamp           <1040aed47>

Apr 19 16:32:07 R2PX3 [271610.769133]   next_to_watch        <1be>

Apr 19 16:32:07 R2PX3 [271610.769133]   jiffies              <1040af7ec>

Apr 19 16:32:07 R2PX3 [271610.769134]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:32:11 R2PX3 [271614.960970] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr 19 16:33:31 R2PX3 [271694.769145] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:33:31 R2PX3 [271694.769146]   TDH                  <196>

Apr 19 16:33:31 R2PX3 [271694.769147]   TDT                  <228>

Apr 19 16:33:31 R2PX3 [271694.769148]   next_to_use          <228>

Apr 19 16:33:31 R2PX3 [271694.769148]   next_to_clean        <195>

Apr 19 16:33:31 R2PX3 [271694.769149] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:33:31 R2PX3 [271694.769150]   time_stamp           <1040b48d3>

Apr 19 16:33:31 R2PX3 [271694.769151]   next_to_watch        <199>

Apr 19 16:33:31 R2PX3 [271694.769151]   jiffies              <1040b49f4>

Apr 19 16:33:31 R2PX3 [271694.769152]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:33:33 R2PX3 [271696.768120] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:33:33 R2PX3 [271696.768121]   TDH                  <196>

Apr 19 16:33:33 R2PX3 [271696.768122]   TDT                  <228>

Apr 19 16:33:33 R2PX3 [271696.768123]   next_to_use          <228>

Apr 19 16:33:33 R2PX3 [271696.768124]   next_to_clean        <195>

Apr 19 16:33:33 R2PX3 [271696.768124] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:33:33 R2PX3 [271696.768125]   time_stamp           <1040b48d3>

Apr 19 16:33:33 R2PX3 [271696.768126]   next_to_watch        <199>

Apr 19 16:33:33 R2PX3 [271696.768127]   jiffies              <1040b4be8>

Apr 19 16:33:33 R2PX3 [271696.768127]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:33:35 R2PX3 [271698.768143] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:33:35 R2PX3 [271698.768145]   TDH                  <196>

Apr 19 16:33:35 R2PX3 [271698.768146]   TDT                  <228>

Apr 19 16:33:35 R2PX3 [271698.768146]   next_to_use          <228>

Apr 19 16:33:35 R2PX3 [271698.768147]   next_to_clean        <195>

Apr 19 16:33:35 R2PX3 [271698.768148] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:33:35 R2PX3 [271698.768148]   time_stamp           <1040b48d3>

Apr 19 16:33:35 R2PX3 [271698.768149]   next_to_watch        <199>

Apr 19 16:33:35 R2PX3 [271698.768150]   jiffies              <1040b4ddc>

Apr 19 16:33:35 R2PX3 [271698.768151]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:33:39 R2PX3 [271702.713441] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr 19 16:35:31 R2PX3 [271814.769139] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:35:31 R2PX3 [271814.769140]   TDH                  <c7a>

Apr 19 16:35:31 R2PX3 [271814.769141]   TDT                  <ca4>

Apr 19 16:35:31 R2PX3 [271814.769142]   next_to_use          <ca4>

Apr 19 16:35:31 R2PX3 [271814.769142]   next_to_clean        <c79>

Apr 19 16:35:31 R2PX3 [271814.769143] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:35:31 R2PX3 [271814.769144]   time_stamp           <1040bbe03>

Apr 19 16:35:31 R2PX3 [271814.769144]   next_to_watch        <c7d>

Apr 19 16:35:31 R2PX3 [271814.769145]   jiffies              <1040bbf24>

Apr 19 16:35:31 R2PX3 [271814.769146]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:35:33 R2PX3 [271816.768154] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:35:33 R2PX3 [271816.768156]   TDH                  <c7a>

Apr 19 16:35:33 R2PX3 [271816.768157]   TDT                  <ca4>

Apr 19 16:35:33 R2PX3 [271816.768157]   next_to_use          <ca4>

Apr 19 16:35:33 R2PX3 [271816.768158]   next_to_clean        <c79>

Apr 19 16:35:33 R2PX3 [271816.768159] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:35:33 R2PX3 [271816.768159]   time_stamp           <1040bbe03>

Apr 19 16:35:33 R2PX3 [271816.768160]   next_to_watch        <c7d>

Apr 19 16:35:33 R2PX3 [271816.768161]   jiffies              <1040bc118>

Apr 19 16:35:33 R2PX3 [271816.768162]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:35:35 R2PX3 [271818.769112] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:35:35 R2PX3 [271818.769114]   TDH                  <c7a>

Apr 19 16:35:35 R2PX3 [271818.769115]   TDT                  <ca4>

Apr 19 16:35:35 R2PX3 [271818.769115]   next_to_use          <ca4>

Apr 19 16:35:35 R2PX3 [271818.769116]   next_to_clean        <c79>

Apr 19 16:35:35 R2PX3 [271818.769117] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:35:35 R2PX3 [271818.769118]   time_stamp           <1040bbe03>

Apr 19 16:35:35 R2PX3 [271818.769118]   next_to_watch        <c7d>

Apr 19 16:35:35 R2PX3 [271818.769119]   jiffies              <1040bc30c>

Apr 19 16:35:35 R2PX3 [271818.769120]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:35:37 R2PX3 [271820.769130] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:35:37 R2PX3 [271820.769131]   TDH                  <c7a>

Apr 19 16:35:37 R2PX3 [271820.769132]   TDT                  <ca4>

Apr 19 16:35:37 R2PX3 [271820.769133]   next_to_use          <ca4>

Apr 19 16:35:37 R2PX3 [271820.769133]   next_to_clean        <c79>

Apr 19 16:35:37 R2PX3 [271820.769134] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:35:37 R2PX3 [271820.769135]   time_stamp           <1040bbe03>

Apr 19 16:35:37 R2PX3 [271820.769136]   next_to_watch        <c7d>

Apr 19 16:35:37 R2PX3 [271820.769136]   jiffies              <1040bc500>

Apr 19 16:35:37 R2PX3 [271820.769137]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:35:42 R2PX3 [271825.920075] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr 19 16:37:32 R2PX3 [271935.769140] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:37:32 R2PX3 [271935.769142]   TDH                  <7f6>

Apr 19 16:37:32 R2PX3 [271935.769143]   TDT                  <87b>

Apr 19 16:37:32 R2PX3 [271935.769144]   next_to_use          <87b>

Apr 19 16:37:32 R2PX3 [271935.769144]   next_to_clean        <7f5>

Apr 19 16:37:32 R2PX3 [271935.769145] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:37:32 R2PX3 [271935.769146]   time_stamp           <1040c3333>

Apr 19 16:37:32 R2PX3 [271935.769146]   next_to_watch        <7f9>

Apr 19 16:37:32 R2PX3 [271935.769147]   jiffies              <1040c354e>

Apr 19 16:37:32 R2PX3 [271935.769148]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:37:34 R2PX3 [271937.768100] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:37:34 R2PX3 [271937.768102]   TDH                  <7f6>

Apr 19 16:37:34 R2PX3 [271937.768103]   TDT                  <87b>

Apr 19 16:37:34 R2PX3 [271937.768104]   next_to_use          <87b>

Apr 19 16:37:34 R2PX3 [271937.768104]   next_to_clean        <7f5>

Apr 19 16:37:34 R2PX3 [271937.768105] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:37:34 R2PX3 [271937.768106]   time_stamp           <1040c3333>

Apr 19 16:37:34 R2PX3 [271937.768106]   next_to_watch        <7f9>

Apr 19 16:37:34 R2PX3 [271937.768107]   jiffies              <1040c3742>

Apr 19 16:37:34 R2PX3 [271937.768108]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:37:36 R2PX3 [271939.768121] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:37:36 R2PX3 [271939.768122]   TDH                  <7f6>

Apr 19 16:37:36 R2PX3 [271939.768123]   TDT                  <87b>

Apr 19 16:37:36 R2PX3 [271939.768124]   next_to_use          <87b>

Apr 19 16:37:36 R2PX3 [271939.768124]   next_to_clean        <7f5>

Apr 19 16:37:36 R2PX3 [271939.768125] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:37:36 R2PX3 [271939.768126]   time_stamp           <1040c3333>

Apr 19 16:37:36 R2PX3 [271939.768127]   next_to_watch        <7f9>

Apr 19 16:37:36 R2PX3 [271939.768127]   jiffies              <1040c3936>

Apr 19 16:37:36 R2PX3 [271939.768128]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:37:40 R2PX3 [271943.524059] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr 19 16:39:32 R2PX3 [272055.768145] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:39:32 R2PX3 [272055.768146]   TDH                  <431>

Apr 19 16:39:32 R2PX3 [272055.768147]   TDT                  <4a7>

Apr 19 16:39:32 R2PX3 [272055.768148]   next_to_use          <4a7>

Apr 19 16:39:32 R2PX3 [272055.768149]   next_to_clean        <430>

Apr 19 16:39:32 R2PX3 [272055.768149] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:39:32 R2PX3 [272055.768150]   time_stamp           <1040ca863>

Apr 19 16:39:32 R2PX3 [272055.768151]   next_to_watch        <434>

Apr 19 16:39:32 R2PX3 [272055.768151]   jiffies              <1040caa7e>

Apr 19 16:39:32 R2PX3 [272055.768152]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:39:34 R2PX3 [272057.768178] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:39:34 R2PX3 [272057.768179]   TDH                  <431>

Apr 19 16:39:34 R2PX3 [272057.768180]   TDT                  <4a7>

Apr 19 16:39:34 R2PX3 [272057.768181]   next_to_use          <4a7>

Apr 19 16:39:34 R2PX3 [272057.768181]   next_to_clean        <430>

Apr 19 16:39:34 R2PX3 [272057.768182] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:39:34 R2PX3 [272057.768183]   time_stamp           <1040ca863>

Apr 19 16:39:34 R2PX3 [272057.768183]   next_to_watch        <434>

Apr 19 16:39:34 R2PX3 [272057.768184]   jiffies              <1040cac72>

Apr 19 16:39:34 R2PX3 [272057.768185]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:39:36 R2PX3 [272059.768117] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:39:36 R2PX3 [272059.768119]   TDH                  <431>

Apr 19 16:39:36 R2PX3 [272059.768119]   TDT                  <4a7>

Apr 19 16:39:36 R2PX3 [272059.768120]   next_to_use          <4a7>

Apr 19 16:39:36 R2PX3 [272059.768121]   next_to_clean        <430>

Apr 19 16:39:36 R2PX3 [272059.768121] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:39:36 R2PX3 [272059.768122]   time_stamp           <1040ca863>

Apr 19 16:39:36 R2PX3 [272059.768123]   next_to_watch        <434>

Apr 19 16:39:36 R2PX3 [272059.768124]   jiffies              <1040cae66>

Apr 19 16:39:36 R2PX3 [272059.768124]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:39:38 R2PX3 [272061.768150] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:39:38 R2PX3 [272061.768151]   TDH                  <431>

Apr 19 16:39:38 R2PX3 [272061.768152]   TDT                  <4a7>

Apr 19 16:39:38 R2PX3 [272061.768153]   next_to_use          <4a7>

Apr 19 16:39:38 R2PX3 [272061.768153]   next_to_clean        <430>

Apr 19 16:39:38 R2PX3 [272061.768154] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:39:38 R2PX3 [272061.768155]   time_stamp           <1040ca863>

Apr 19 16:39:38 R2PX3 [272061.768156]   next_to_watch        <434>

Apr 19 16:39:38 R2PX3 [272061.768156]   jiffies              <1040cb05a>

Apr 19 16:39:38 R2PX3 [272061.768157]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:39:43 R2PX3 [272066.584927] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr 19 16:41:31 R2PX3 [272174.768111] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:41:31 R2PX3 [272174.768113]   TDH                  <6e4>

Apr 19 16:41:31 R2PX3 [272174.768114]   TDT                  <7c1>

Apr 19 16:41:31 R2PX3 [272174.768114]   next_to_use          <7c1>

Apr 19 16:41:31 R2PX3 [272174.768115]   next_to_clean        <6e3>

Apr 19 16:41:31 R2PX3 [272174.768116] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:41:31 R2PX3 [272174.768117]   time_stamp           <1040d1d93>

Apr 19 16:41:31 R2PX3 [272174.768118]   next_to_watch        <6e7>

Apr 19 16:41:31 R2PX3 [272174.768118]   jiffies              <1040d1eb4>

Apr 19 16:41:31 R2PX3 [272174.768119]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:41:33 R2PX3 [272176.768133] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:41:33 R2PX3 [272176.768135]   TDH                  <6e4>

Apr 19 16:41:33 R2PX3 [272176.768136]   TDT                  <7c1>

Apr 19 16:41:33 R2PX3 [272176.768136]   next_to_use          <7c1>

Apr 19 16:41:33 R2PX3 [272176.768137]   next_to_clean        <6e3>

Apr 19 16:41:33 R2PX3 [272176.768138] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:41:33 R2PX3 [272176.768138]   time_stamp           <1040d1d93>

Apr 19 16:41:33 R2PX3 [272176.768139]   next_to_watch        <6e7>

Apr 19 16:41:33 R2PX3 [272176.768140]   jiffies              <1040d20a8>

Apr 19 16:41:33 R2PX3 [272176.768141]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:41:35 R2PX3 [272178.768097] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:41:35 R2PX3 [272178.768098]   TDH                  <6e4>

Apr 19 16:41:35 R2PX3 [272178.768099]   TDT                  <7c1>

Apr 19 16:41:35 R2PX3 [272178.768100]   next_to_use          <7c1>

Apr 19 16:41:35 R2PX3 [272178.768101]   next_to_clean        <6e3>

Apr 19 16:41:35 R2PX3 [272178.768101] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:41:35 R2PX3 [272178.768102]   time_stamp           <1040d1d93>

Apr 19 16:41:35 R2PX3 [272178.768103]   next_to_watch        <6e7>

Apr 19 16:41:35 R2PX3 [272178.768104]   jiffies              <1040d229c>

Apr 19 16:41:35 R2PX3 [272178.768104]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:41:37 R2PX3 [272180.768176] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:41:37 R2PX3 [272180.768177]   TDH                  <6e4>

Apr 19 16:41:37 R2PX3 [272180.768178]   TDT                  <7c1>

Apr 19 16:41:37 R2PX3 [272180.768179]   next_to_use          <7c1>

Apr 19 16:41:37 R2PX3 [272180.768180]   next_to_clean        <6e3>

Apr 19 16:41:37 R2PX3 [272180.768180] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:41:37 R2PX3 [272180.768181]   time_stamp           <1040d1d93>

Apr 19 16:41:37 R2PX3 [272180.768182]   next_to_watch        <6e7>

Apr 19 16:41:37 R2PX3 [272180.768183]   jiffies              <1040d2490>

Apr 19 16:41:37 R2PX3 [272180.768183]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:41:41 R2PX3 [272184.628973] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr 19 16:43:31 R2PX3 [272294.768139] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:43:31 R2PX3 [272294.768141]   TDH                  <f44>

Apr 19 16:43:31 R2PX3 [272294.768142]   TDT                  <f59>

Apr 19 16:43:31 R2PX3 [272294.768142]   next_to_use          <f59>

Apr 19 16:43:31 R2PX3 [272294.768143]   next_to_clean        <f43>

Apr 19 16:43:31 R2PX3 [272294.768144] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:43:31 R2PX3 [272294.768145]   time_stamp           <1040d92c3>

Apr 19 16:43:31 R2PX3 [272294.768145]   next_to_watch        <f47>

Apr 19 16:43:31 R2PX3 [272294.768146]   jiffies              <1040d93e4>

Apr 19 16:43:31 R2PX3 [272294.768147]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:43:33 R2PX3 [272296.768158] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:43:33 R2PX3 [272296.768159]   TDH                  <f44>

Apr 19 16:43:33 R2PX3 [272296.768160]   TDT                  <f59>

Apr 19 16:43:33 R2PX3 [272296.768161]   next_to_use          <f59>

Apr 19 16:43:33 R2PX3 [272296.768161]   next_to_clean        <f43>

Apr 19 16:43:33 R2PX3 [272296.768162] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:43:33 R2PX3 [272296.768163]   time_stamp           <1040d92c3>

Apr 19 16:43:33 R2PX3 [272296.768164]   next_to_watch        <f47>

Apr 19 16:43:33 R2PX3 [272296.768164]   jiffies              <1040d95d8>

Apr 19 16:43:33 R2PX3 [272296.768165]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:43:35 R2PX3 [272298.768194] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:43:35 R2PX3 [272298.768195]   TDH                  <f44>

Apr 19 16:43:35 R2PX3 [272298.768196]   TDT                  <f59>

Apr 19 16:43:35 R2PX3 [272298.768197]   next_to_use          <f59>

Apr 19 16:43:35 R2PX3 [272298.768197]   next_to_clean        <f43>

Apr 19 16:43:35 R2PX3 [272298.768198] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:43:35 R2PX3 [272298.768199]   time_stamp           <1040d92c3>

Apr 19 16:43:35 R2PX3 [272298.768199]   next_to_watch        <f47>

Apr 19 16:43:35 R2PX3 [272298.768200]   jiffies              <1040d97cc>

Apr 19 16:43:35 R2PX3 [272298.768201]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:43:39 R2PX3 [272302.763964] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr 19 16:45:31 R2PX3 [272414.768151] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:45:31 R2PX3 [272414.768152]   TDH                  <334>

Apr 19 16:45:31 R2PX3 [272414.768153]   TDT                  <359>

Apr 19 16:45:31 R2PX3 [272414.768154]   next_to_use          <359>

Apr 19 16:45:31 R2PX3 [272414.768154]   next_to_clean        <333>

Apr 19 16:45:31 R2PX3 [272414.768155] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:45:31 R2PX3 [272414.768156]   time_stamp           <1040e07f3>

Apr 19 16:45:31 R2PX3 [272414.768156]   next_to_watch        <337>

Apr 19 16:45:31 R2PX3 [272414.768157]   jiffies              <1040e0914>

Apr 19 16:45:31 R2PX3 [272414.768158]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:45:33 R2PX3 [272416.768121] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:45:33 R2PX3 [272416.768123]   TDH                  <334>

Apr 19 16:45:33 R2PX3 [272416.768124]   TDT                  <359>

Apr 19 16:45:33 R2PX3 [272416.768124]   next_to_use          <359>

Apr 19 16:45:33 R2PX3 [272416.768125]   next_to_clean        <333>

Apr 19 16:45:33 R2PX3 [272416.768126] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:45:33 R2PX3 [272416.768126]   time_stamp           <1040e07f3>

Apr 19 16:45:33 R2PX3 [272416.768127]   next_to_watch        <337>

Apr 19 16:45:33 R2PX3 [272416.768128]   jiffies              <1040e0b08>

Apr 19 16:45:33 R2PX3 [272416.768129]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:45:35 R2PX3 [272418.768140] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:45:35 R2PX3 [272418.768141]   TDH                  <334>

Apr 19 16:45:35 R2PX3 [272418.768142]   TDT                  <359>

Apr 19 16:45:35 R2PX3 [272418.768143]   next_to_use          <359>

Apr 19 16:45:35 R2PX3 [272418.768144]   next_to_clean        <333>

Apr 19 16:45:35 R2PX3 [272418.768144] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:45:35 R2PX3 [272418.768145]   time_stamp           <1040e07f3>

Apr 19 16:45:35 R2PX3 [272418.768146]   next_to_watch        <337>

Apr 19 16:45:35 R2PX3 [272418.768147]   jiffies              <1040e0cfc>

Apr 19 16:45:35 R2PX3 [272418.768147]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:45:37 R2PX3 [272420.768101] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:45:37 R2PX3 [272420.768102]   TDH                  <334>

Apr 19 16:45:37 R2PX3 [272420.768103]   TDT                  <359>

Apr 19 16:45:37 R2PX3 [272420.768104]   next_to_use          <359>

Apr 19 16:45:37 R2PX3 [272420.768105]   next_to_clean        <333>

Apr 19 16:45:37 R2PX3 [272420.768105] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:45:37 R2PX3 [272420.768106]   time_stamp           <1040e07f3>

Apr 19 16:45:37 R2PX3 [272420.768107]   next_to_watch        <337>

Apr 19 16:45:37 R2PX3 [272420.768107]   jiffies              <1040e0ef0>

Apr 19 16:45:37 R2PX3 [272420.768108]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:45:42 R2PX3 [272426.015974] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr 19 16:47:31 R2PX3 [272534.768157] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:47:31 R2PX3 [272534.768158]   TDH                  <318>

Apr 19 16:47:31 R2PX3 [272534.768159]   TDT                  <32a>

Apr 19 16:47:31 R2PX3 [272534.768159]   next_to_use          <32a>

Apr 19 16:47:31 R2PX3 [272534.768160]   next_to_clean        <317>

Apr 19 16:47:31 R2PX3 [272534.768161] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:47:31 R2PX3 [272534.768161]   time_stamp           <1040e7d23>

Apr 19 16:47:31 R2PX3 [272534.768162]   next_to_watch        <31b>

Apr 19 16:47:31 R2PX3 [272534.768163]   jiffies              <1040e7e44>

Apr 19 16:47:31 R2PX3 [272534.768164]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:47:33 R2PX3 [272536.768127] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:47:33 R2PX3 [272536.768128]   TDH                  <318>

Apr 19 16:47:33 R2PX3 [272536.768129]   TDT                  <32a>

Apr 19 16:47:33 R2PX3 [272536.768130]   next_to_use          <32a>

Apr 19 16:47:33 R2PX3 [272536.768130]   next_to_clean        <317>

Apr 19 16:47:33 R2PX3 [272536.768131] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:47:33 R2PX3 [272536.768132]   time_stamp           <1040e7d23>

Apr 19 16:47:33 R2PX3 [272536.768133]   next_to_watch        <31b>

Apr 19 16:47:33 R2PX3 [272536.768133]   jiffies              <1040e8038>

Apr 19 16:47:33 R2PX3 [272536.768134]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:47:35 R2PX3 [272538.768702] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:47:35 R2PX3 [272538.768704]   TDH                  <318>

Apr 19 16:47:35 R2PX3 [272538.768704]   TDT                  <32a>

Apr 19 16:47:35 R2PX3 [272538.768705]   next_to_use          <32a>

Apr 19 16:47:35 R2PX3 [272538.768706]   next_to_clean        <317>

Apr 19 16:47:35 R2PX3 [272538.768707] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:47:35 R2PX3 [272538.768707]   time_stamp           <1040e7d23>

Apr 19 16:47:35 R2PX3 [272538.768708]   next_to_watch        <31b>

Apr 19 16:47:35 R2PX3 [272538.768709]   jiffies              <1040e822c>

Apr 19 16:47:35 R2PX3 [272538.768709]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:47:37 R2PX3 [272540.768103] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:47:37 R2PX3 [272540.768105]   TDH                  <318>

Apr 19 16:47:37 R2PX3 [272540.768106]   TDT                  <32a>

Apr 19 16:47:37 R2PX3 [272540.768107]   next_to_use          <32a>

Apr 19 16:47:37 R2PX3 [272540.768107]   next_to_clean        <317>

Apr 19 16:47:37 R2PX3 [272540.768108] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:47:37 R2PX3 [272540.768109]   time_stamp           <1040e7d23>

Apr 19 16:47:37 R2PX3 [272540.768110]   next_to_watch        <31b>

Apr 19 16:47:37 R2PX3 [272540.768110]   jiffies              <1040e8420>

Apr 19 16:47:37 R2PX3 [272540.768111]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:47:41 R2PX3 [272544.536000] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr 19 16:49:31 R2PX3 [272654.768142] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:49:31 R2PX3 [272654.768143]   TDH                  <b3d>

Apr 19 16:49:31 R2PX3 [272654.768144]   TDT                  <b4d>

Apr 19 16:49:31 R2PX3 [272654.768145]   next_to_use          <b4d>

Apr 19 16:49:31 R2PX3 [272654.768145]   next_to_clean        <b3c>

Apr 19 16:49:31 R2PX3 [272654.768146] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:49:31 R2PX3 [272654.768147]   time_stamp           <1040ef253>

Apr 19 16:49:31 R2PX3 [272654.768147]   next_to_watch        <b40>

Apr 19 16:49:31 R2PX3 [272654.768148]   jiffies              <1040ef374>

Apr 19 16:49:31 R2PX3 [272654.768149]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:49:33 R2PX3 [272656.768098] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:49:33 R2PX3 [272656.768100]   TDH                  <b3d>

Apr 19 16:49:33 R2PX3 [272656.768100]   TDT                  <b4d>

Apr 19 16:49:33 R2PX3 [272656.768101]   next_to_use          <b4d>

Apr 19 16:49:33 R2PX3 [272656.768102]   next_to_clean        <b3c>

Apr 19 16:49:33 R2PX3 [272656.768103] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:49:33 R2PX3 [272656.768103]   time_stamp           <1040ef253>

Apr 19 16:49:33 R2PX3 [272656.768104]   next_to_watch        <b40>

Apr 19 16:49:33 R2PX3 [272656.768105]   jiffies              <1040ef568>

Apr 19 16:49:33 R2PX3 [272656.768106]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:49:35 R2PX3 [272658.769124] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Apr 19 16:49:35 R2PX3 [272658.769126]   TDH                  <b3d>

Apr 19 16:49:35 R2PX3 [272658.769126]   TDT                  <b4d>

Apr 19 16:49:35 R2PX3 [272658.769127]   next_to_use          <b4d>

Apr 19 16:49:35 R2PX3 [272658.769128]   next_to_clean        <b3c>

Apr 19 16:49:35 R2PX3 [272658.769129] buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

Apr 19 16:49:35 R2PX3 [272658.769129]   time_stamp           <1040ef253>

Apr 19 16:49:35 R2PX3 [272658.769130]   next_to_watch        <b40>

Apr 19 16:49:35 R2PX3 [272658.769131]   jiffies              <1040ef75c>

Apr 19 16:49:35 R2PX3 [272658.769131]   next_to_watch.status <0>

Apr 19 16:49:39 R2PX3 [272663.024962] 0000:06:00.1: eth2: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

----------

## Rainbow goblin

I have published the notice on a bug here and here

----------

## krinn

from #7 at http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10136

```
and.

When that was happen machine have 200Mbit/s of traffic on interface.

and 20kRX/20kTX packets per second

i have similar env with kernel 2.6.24 but other hardware:

2x Opteron 2GHz

but other nics:

02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5704 Gigabit

Ethernet (rev 03)

02:09.1 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5704 Gigabit

Ethernet (rev 03)

And machine is working stable:
```

blame the 825xxx controller (might blame the e1000 drivers as well, and kernel dev too, because exist from 2.6.24 and not yet fix on your version)

anyway, was just to inform you about the possible solve (i suppose you don't really like waiting for a kernel fix while your servers can't do their work), so seems a bunch of BCM5704 cards would help you.

----------

## vaxbrat

I'm running 2.6.27-r8 at work and had to build the e1000e drivers from hand from Intel source to get things to work.  Is it worth doing a hand build from their source for your 2.6.28 kernel?

----------

